# Has anyone built a hot water pressure washer ?



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Just hook up a regular pressure washer to a hot water supply


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

rjniles said:


> Just hook up a regular pressure washer to a hot water supply


I think there are "suggestions" in the paperwork that this not be done.
Ron


----------



## Sin-city-custom (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm interested in doing it right, diesel burner and all. Had one where I worked before. Just don't have $3000 to buy one.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

_Most/almost all_ pressure washer's sold now will not tolerate water above about 110º. Any higher and the seals will start to deteriorate. Depending on the manufacturer of the pump, you may be able to find a "hot water seal kit" to rebuild your pump. But then, you should have some knowledge of how to rebuild a pressure washer pump.


----------



## Do It Right (Feb 24, 2011)

SinCity, 
Heating and controlling high-temperature water sounds like an accident waiting to happen.
You'll need to regulate fuel with metering valves, connected to temp sensors.
Water flow sensors, thermostats, motor control, pump, pressure relief valves, etc,etc.
There's a good reason these things cost $3K.....because they're complicated pieces of equipment
to manufacture, (and the makers have to pay big bucks for liability insurance to protect themselves from inherent burn suits).
If you've used them in the past you know the dangers involved.
Your safest and best bet will be to either find a used one on E-bay or CraigsList,
or save up till you can get a nice new one.
Or like the others have said, retro-fit a cold-water pressure washer with high temp seals.
Good Luck


----------



## notunusual (Sep 7, 2015)

Do It Right said:


> SinCity,
> Heating and controlling high-temperature water sounds like an accident waiting to happen.
> You'll need to regulate fuel with metering valves, connected to temp sensors.
> Water flow sensors, thermostats, motor control, pump, pressure relief valves, etc,etc.
> ...


Everything around you that you call life was made up by people that were no smarter than you and you can change it, you can influence it, you can build your own things that other people can use.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I've used pressure washers with it hooked up to the hot water faucet with no problems. I hook it up at the washing machine connection.

There's portable carpet machines, truck mounts, etc. that use internal heat source.

Most portable machines are electric.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ron45 said:


> I've used pressure washers with it hooked up to the hot water faucet with no problems..


I gotta ask.... does it do a noticeably better job?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Just my opinion but I don't see how water from a faucet could make a bit of difference. It starts out at what 110 to 120 degrees by the time it goes thru the hose, the washer, and then the pressure line and out the wand, it seems like it would just be warm. 

A hot water washer has a unit right at the washer that heats the water to the point just before it turns to steam (I think about 200 degrees) and yes at that temp it makes a difference on the cleaning.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bob...
Believe it or not, yes it does. 

ToolSeeker.... Just for the sake of argument, let's say the water exiting the wand is at 101 degrees. What will work best on grease, oil, stubborn stains, etc.,101 degrees or cold water.?

Think of truck mounts like that of Stanley Steamer, sometimes they will have 100+ feet of water/suction hose out doing carpet cleaning.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> A hot water washer has a unit right at the washer that heats the water to the point just before it turns to steam (I think about 200 degrees) and yes at that temp it makes a difference on the cleaning.


You have to be careful with pump cavitation and the hotter the water is the easier the pump will cavitate.

A pump quite naturally causes a rather large vacuum at its inlet. It is quite possible for water to boil because of the pressure drop and of course the hotter the water is the less vacuum is required to make it boil.


----------

